# KA24E Short Block



## Bonemaro (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a 1995 HB with the 2.4L 4 banger. I need a new block. Can anyone tell me if any KA24E short block will work for me.

For example, this one?

LINK HERE

Thanks!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

a ka24e short block will work..

but not that one .. it is from an altima not for out trucks..

you need a ka24e short block from years 90 to 97..

i have short blocks ...and long blocks..pm me if interested.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

front wheel drive engines wont work. different mounting setup.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

very cool photo bucket pics


----------

